# Think this is legit?



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 24, 2007)

hope it's ok to post the link
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/tlg/283356501.html

Think it's legit? I may check it out, just to see for myself, but was wondering if anyone has seen similar ads or any info about this at all?


----------

